# Please Help me ID this plant



## abrilliant (Aug 29, 2008)

I am not sure if this is a Christmas moss or Singapore moss. Please help me id this plant.

I have a lot of this for sale or trade. A ziploc bag of this for $5. 

Thanks.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Not Xmas

looks like Taiwan moss to me.

I've never kept Singapore moss myself so I can't say for sure


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

looks a little like it could be weeping moss as well. But I agree it doesn't look like christmas moss.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not sure either but check out this thread from JRS, Moss ID Picture guide


----------

